# Share your Senior Portraits!



## BeneBaby (Sep 8, 2007)

So I have been trying to organize photos for scrapbooking. I came across my Senior Portrait and I thought to myself..."I wonder what other MUTers looked like in theirs?? Here's mine...I wanna see all of yours.






Check out the awful brows (I had never tweezed ever) The lack of makeup except for maroon lipstick???? And I hadn't grown boobies yet...hahah. I was 17 in this pic.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 8, 2007)

Amanda, you look great in that pic! And your brows look perfectly fine to me! No senior pics from this chica... Even if I had taken them, Lord knows where they'd be anymore!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 8, 2007)

Awww I wanna see a teenage Aquilah! Boooo!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 8, 2007)

you look great!

you grew bigger boobies after you were 17? wow


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 8, 2007)

Umm...I didn't even get my period til I was 18. It runs in the family. LATE bloomers.


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2007)

You look beautiful Manders!

Since senior year was 4 years ago, i pretty much looked the same as now, just with less makeup, a bit heavier and with shorter hair


----------



## MindySue (Sep 8, 2007)

still so beautiful


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, it's no secret I didn't graduate high school... Let me see if I can find my Sophomore pic (no big difference besides thinner brows and shorter hair from that one). My scanner isn't compatible w/ this PC, so I dunno what to do if I don't have it saved somewhere!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 8, 2007)

i have to scan mine! lol


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 8, 2007)

Scan pleeeeeaaassee! I wanna see!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 8, 2007)

You look great, Amanda!!!

No way I'm posting mine! lol! For yearbook we were required to use the photographer that was contracted with the school and they were awful! lol!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay, I'm not a senior here, but my looks didn't change much. Unfortunately too, I had to take a pic of the pic LMAO! It's from a photo shoot I did for someone's portfolio. If I can find the pic I wanted to post, I'll add it. No MU here aside from liner on my waterline and l/s. Not that you can really tell since it's not a great pic of the pic (the original looks better). Oh, and you can see where my brows started to take a shape outside of the unibrow, thanks to my mom LOL!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 8, 2007)

Soo cute! You look the same, but with better brows!!

The gloves are hilarious!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I have been trying to organize photos for scrapbooking. I came across my Senior Portrait and I thought to myself..."I wonder what other MUTers looked like in theirs?? Here's mine...I wanna see all of yours.
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y20...niorPic001.jpg
Check out the awful brows (I had never tweezed ever) The lack of makeup except for maroon lipstick???? And I hadn't grown boobies yet...hahah. I was 17 in this pic.
Holy crap! No surprise of course but HOLY cow, Beautiful!!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I'm not a senior here, but my looks didn't change much. Unfortunately too, I had to take a pic of the pic LMAO! It's from a photo shoot I did for someone's portfolio. If I can find the pic I wanted to post, I'll add it. No MU here aside from liner on my waterline and l/s. Not that you can really tell since it's not a great pic of the pic (the original looks better). Oh, and you can see where my brows started to take a shape outside of the unibrow, thanks to my mom LOL!
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k56/aerisley/15.jpg

Holy wow! You don't look a day older now!


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Okay, I'm not a senior here, but my looks didn't change much. Unfortunately too, I had to take a pic of the pic LMAO! It's from a photo shoot I did for someone's portfolio. If I can find the pic I wanted to post, I'll add it. No MU here aside from liner on my waterline and l/s. Not that you can really tell since it's not a great pic of the pic (the original looks better). Oh, and you can see where my brows started to take a shape outside of the unibrow, thanks to my mom LOL!
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k56/aerisley/15.jpg




take it easy, Madonna



hehe


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Soo cute! You look the same, but with better brows!!
The gloves are hilarious!

That they are (the gloves)! IMHO I look the same... The brows were WAY unruly back then! Even when I used clear mascara to set them in place. I have more pics from that day, but that was one of the few that I have as far as close-ups.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 8, 2007)

Well . . . I didn't make it to senior, but can I post a pic too?



Definitely not a portrait, but here's me at the afterparty for my friend Ross' Grad - I was 17










Big drama that night! A while after this pic was taken, that other girl kissed Ross right in front of her BF just to try to stick it to me.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 8, 2007)

Kee, you definitely look the same! More mature looking now you could say as opposed to then. But you definitely look the same.

Whoa on her! Did he break up w/ her? Or just consider it drunken stupor?


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 8, 2007)

Nope they're still together. He's an idiot. Poor Ross, to this day he thinks he ruined his only chance to be with me or something . . . he spent the rest of the night crying in my lap


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 8, 2007)

... i'll be a senior in hopefully 4 more years... hahaha.

but i must say you all very good!


----------



## Karren (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW!! I don't think I'll post mine!!!

Karren


----------



## Lauren (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd post mine but it was only 2 years ago so I look the same!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 9, 2007)

I have mine somewhere--I am going to look for it. It is hilarious.


----------



## susanks1 (Sep 9, 2007)

June 1979. I am on the left. We all had Farrah hairstyles then.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 9, 2007)

Kee...Loving the flannel..hahah. I was all about the grunge.

Susan...The hair is so cute!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 9, 2007)

Kookie...where's yours??


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 9, 2007)

lol these are awesome!

in oz they don't take 'senior photos' like that.. we get a school photo every year, so I have ones from k-12.

I don't have my year 12 photo online but this is from my senior year. The guy is my 2nd ex bf











Mid 2003, pretty much the same, probably a little bit thinner then, make up isnt too bad, i dont think?


----------



## Jesskaa (Sep 9, 2007)

Ahh Pinksugar you look so pretty.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 9, 2007)

Pinksugar...CUTE!! What an interesting background...I see the word despair? Hahaha.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll see if I can find mine. I know you all look better now, but you still all look pretty hot back then.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm too embarrassed to show mine, even though it was only 2 years ago.


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 9, 2007)

I wish I had one on this computer so you guys could see how skinny I was! LOL

Everyone looks SO cute in their senior pics.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 9, 2007)

Rosie, you looked so pretty! You still do, and I don't think your MU was bad at all!


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 9, 2007)

you all look so beautiful!!!

this is a pic from my Sophomore year I'm the girl in the middle


----------



## KellyB (Sep 9, 2007)

I scanned mine on a picture CD, I'm gonna look for it then Yall can see how skinny I was and check out some 80's hair..........


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 9, 2007)

We didn't have senior photos at my highschool, but here's a pic of me for the boys highschol ball - this was taken 5 years ago when I was 17.

LOL at the crimped hair. I thought I was so cool. I also wore aviators (wtf?! yes to the ball)


----------



## KellyB (Sep 9, 2007)

OK, here ya go.......circa 1983. Check out the "no eyebrow" look and I only had one chin.


----------



## Keely_H (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW!! I don't think I'll post mine!!! 
Karren

Why, 'cause yours is just as bad as mine?


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK, here ya go.......circa 1983. Check out the "no eyebrow" look and I only had one chin.http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...08-2004115.jpg

Pretty! Your skin looked so pretty.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 9, 2007)

I think it's safe to say we all looked pretty good in HS, but look even better now


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 9, 2007)

Kelly! You look really pretty!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll post mine as soon as I find it!! This thread is so fun!


----------



## littletingoddes (Sep 9, 2007)

All of my senior pictures are still at my parents house, but I found this in an old photo album, it's my senior prom picture. I apologize for the poor quality, it's a picture of a picture.






I miss how skinny I was then, but it's obviously before I knew the value of a good pair of tweezers and regular eyebrow waxing! lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's a pic from 6 years ago (I was 19):






It was a luau. lol.

Later, this guy ended up taking a bunch of pictures of me without my knowledge on a church youth group whitewater rafting trip when we were all hanging out in the water after rafting. We weren't dating or anything, so it was a little creepy when I found out later from a friend. lol.


----------

